
Craig Wright’s LLM Dissertation Is Full of Plagiarism - yasp
https://medium.com/@paintedfrog/craig-wrights-llm-dissertation-is-full-of-plagiarism-f21439ea8a47
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
"Is full of plagiarism" essentially sums up his entire life.

